
When diplomats get punished for doing their jobs - molecule
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/when-diplomats-get-punished-for-doing-their-jobs/2016/05/17/e86d5794-1c50-11e6-9c81-4be1c14fb8c8_story.html
======
wodenokoto
I still don't understand what they were accusing her of.

~~~
arcanus
Agreed, this is a terrible article. It does not articulate the stated main
point, which is what diplomats do that might be considered espionage.

Reading between the lines, the implication is that she passed information to
Pakistan when 'official' channels of communication were closed. This was
likely of critical diplomatic import to ensure that communication between the
countries did not completely shut down, but was not officially sanctioned by
either government.

If she is truly innocent, the real villains here are her superiors. She was
ordered to provide a back-channel for information and when this was noted by
another service, no one was willing to vouch for this. Almost certainly this
was due to her superior's CYA. She was assigned something that was considered
useful but not worth the possible political backlash if it came to light.

Alternatively, I do not understand is why she would not publicly state this.
If she was ordered to do something, she should give names and dates of
meetings when this occurred. The FBI would be obligated to investigate.

